# Cuteness overload!



## robert@fm (Jul 30, 2012)

32 pictures, no less.


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 30, 2012)

Theya are seriously cute! Except the cat one-Im scared of cats lol


----------



## casey (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting the pictures Robert, sooooo cute and really cheered me up.


----------



## jalapino (Jul 30, 2012)

Not sure about the guy holding the animals....he looks like he is gunna cook em


----------



## robert@fm (Jul 30, 2012)

chattygirl197811 said:


> Theya are seriously cute! Except the cat one-Im scared of cats lol



Why be scared of cats?  They're so sweet, cute, cuddly and evil -- oops, what a giveaway.


----------

